# Problems using wget and ssh with Netgear NIC

## Q

Hi all,

I am setting up a gentoo machine for a friend but have hit the following problem.

The machine has a netgear NIC and I am installing from stage 1. The machine is sitting behind my gateway server which is using IPTABLES.

The NIc was not detected but I did "modprobe tulip" and that seemed to work. (tried natsemi but that didn't work).

After completing the ifconfig and route command and setting up the resolve.conf I can now ping and traceroute to internal and external sites by IP and name.

However if I try to use wget or ssh to internal or external addresses or names the machines just seems to hold until I ctrl-c out of it. I am at a loss to understand this.

Here is the output from ifconfig and route.

eth0

  Link encap: Ethernet HWaddr FF:FF:3B:CC:FF:FF

  inet addr: 192.168.1.5 Bcast: 192.168.1.255 Mask 255.255.255.0

  UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU: 1500 Metric: 1

  RX packets: 148 errors: 1 dropped: 0 overruns: 0 frame: 0

  TX packets: 118 errors: 0 dropped: 0 overruns: 0 carrier: 0 collisions: txqueuelen: 100

  RX bytes 14312(13.9 kb) TX bytes: 7719(7.5 kb)

  Interrupt: 11 Base address: 0xc800

route

192.168.1.0 * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth0

default  192.168.1.1 0.0.0.0 UG 1 0 0 eth0

The first of these lines gets added when I complete the ifconfig command. An explanation of this would be useful.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Q

----------

## funsize

what NIC is it?

a FA310TX?

----------

## Nitro

As funsize asked, what NIC are you running, if you don't know off the top of your head, you can see what your kernel sees it as by searching through the result of: 

```
cat /proc/pci
```

I'm not sure if this is on the install CD, but could you run 

```
dmesg
```

 and give us any relevant information?  Maybe it will mention something about why the insmod/modprobe failed on natsemi.

I have a Netgear FA311 running in a P180 which is also running Gentoo, the natsemi driver worked fine for me, but you mentioned you tried that.

----------

## funsize

The FA310TX uses the tulip driver

The FA311 uses the natsemi driver

I belive the FA312 also uses the natsemi driver

more info at:

http://www.scyld.com/page/support/network/

I have had some trouble with my NIC lately...it's a FA311

see:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=1539

and

[url]

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=2155

[/url]

----------

## Q

 *Nitro wrote:*   

> As funsize asked, what NIC are you running, if you don't know off the top of your head, you can see what your kernel sees it as by searching through the result of: 
> 
> ```
> cat /proc/pci
> ```
> ...

 

Here is the output from /proc/pci

Ethernet controller: Lite-On Communications Inc LNE100TX (rev33) IRQ11

MAster compatible latency=32

I/O at 0xc800

Non prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xfe000000 [0xfe0000ff]

----------

## zom

I have the same NIC and it uses the tulip drivers so thats set up right, plus the fact u can ping proves its working.

Just out of curiosity, when you said you had edited /etc/resolve.conf, was that a typo? cuz it should be resolv.conf (dont wanna sound patronising).

----------

